# I surprised 3 Pier fisherman with an awesome day of Grouper and Snapper fishing!



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually post in the out of area reports, but I thought everyone here would appreciate this video report. I had a great day of fishing good weather ahead but nobody was available to go fishing with me. SO I stopped by a few of the local fishing piers and found some cool dudes to jump on the boat and go wrangle some gag grouper and lane snapper. Here's what happened.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job dude, good man.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

When I clicked the vid and seen it was 15 min, I thought damn. But It was great! It's like holiday cheer!


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Ronb said:


> When I clicked the vid and seen it was 15 min, I thought damn. But It was great! It's like holiday cheer!


Glad it exceeded your expectations!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Great job. Love taking folks fishing and hunting who normally can’t/won’t.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks it is a definite joy to do it.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> Great job. Love taking folks fishing and hunting who normally can’t/won’t.


Its a joy to do it.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Great video and great job!!! This is what the world needs right now!!!


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

Need more people like this.made those guys day


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Saltwater_fan4life said:


> Great video and great job!!! This is what the world needs right now!!!


True!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

That's awesome man!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Good on you !


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you. It's always always a great time on these trips.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Joe_Lee said:


> That's awesome man!


Mack Man, Great job! Thanks for taking all of us along on that trip. Just finishing up deer season here in LA it was a special trip. I was impressed to see you take these guys out free and they were great too, but I was even more impressed to see you open your live well at the end and completely empty it into their cooler. That’s the epitome of a gift fishing trip. God Bless!


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I am blessed I get to document these trips and its always cool to meet such nice people.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

We should be doing another one of these in the coming months.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

THIS MAN HAS A HEART ❤ OF GOLD. memories is all we have but when you help make memories for other people that will last a lifetime thats priceless.I remember my first Big yellowfin with a good friend...epic and my dad was with us priceless.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you sir, I bet that yellowfin was exciting!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

It was fun to watch those guys get a great surprise and have a lot of fun. Thanks


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Give the video a few shares to people who like good vibes.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MackMan said:


> Give the video a few shares to people who like good vibes.


I don't even know how to do that, don't want to. I don't do social media. 

I think what you did was a nice thing. Doing nice things should be its own reward.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

SurfRidr said:


> I don't even know how to do that, don't want to. I don't do social media.
> 
> I think what you did was a nice thing. Doing nice things should be its own reward.


Thats fine no problem. Just consider that if someone takes the time to make a nicely edited video (6 to 10 hrs of work ) for a YouTube channel thats been active for almost a decade, they want their videos to be successful.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MackMan said:


> Thats fine no problem. Just consider that if someone takes the time to make a nicely edited video (6 to 10 hrs of work ) for a YouTube channel thats been active for almost a decade, they want their videos to be successful.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I wasn't sure if it was about the promotional video or about what you did for those boys. Anyway, glad they had fun.


----------

